# How do I buy a boat in Dubai



## dashford

I'm interested in buying a little boat - small cabin cruiser or bowrider - for skiing and generally having a bit of fun. I've never owned a boat before and have loads of questions:

- is there a day course which can teach you navigation, etiquette, safety, etc.?

- do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?

- how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?

- which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat?

- what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy?

- any good brokers?

- are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.

Anybody got any advice please?

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25

I don't own a boat but there are a few places along Marina Walk that sell and lease boats. It might be worthwhile just spending a Saturday afternoon going round the different places and putting your queries to them - for sure, they will be able to provide you with accurate information. 

There is also a business that sells and lease boats in Dorrabay Building in the Marina. Can't remember what they're called though.


----------



## dashford

*Thanks*



Maz25 said:


> I don't own a boat but there are a few places along Marina Walk that sell and lease boats. It might be worthwhile just spending a Saturday afternoon going round the different places and putting your queries to them - for sure, they will be able to provide you with accurate information.
> 
> There is also a business that sells and lease boats in Dorrabay Building in the Marina. Can't remember what they're called though.


Thanks so much, very helpful, I will spend the afternoon there today!


----------



## sandypool

I think I'm right in saying that there is not formal need for any qualifications to take a boat out here, but I would seriously advise gaining some knowledge at the very least anyway.

Docking your boat here can be quite costly but it is a fair bit cheaper in Dubai than Abu Dhabi I am led to believe where the mooring costs would make you wince!

You can buy new boats here for a reasonable enough price I suppose but there are also plenty of expats leaving second hand boats behind - but as with anything second hand know what you are talking about and be extremely thorough in having it checked over - but then I am teaching you to suck eggs there I guess.

And for some humour/disbelief here is a good reason to get some basic Navigation knowledge before "shoving off" on your own.

Man Rescued after Circling the Isle of Sheppy until running out of fuel! 

Best of luck, an amazing thing to own if you can - especially in this climate, just mind out for the Iranian Navy!


----------



## HamishUK

dashford said:


> I'm interested in buying a little boat - small cabin cruiser or bowrider - for skiing and generally having a bit of fun. I've never owned a boat before and have loads of questions:
> 
> - is there a day course which can teach you navigation, etiquette, safety, etc.?
> 
> - do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?
> 
> - how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?
> 
> - which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat?
> 
> - what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy?
> 
> - any good brokers?
> 
> - are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.
> 
> Anybody got any advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi mate,
I am in a similar position, I just bought a boat here yesterday. I'm still learning everything but know a few bits and pieces of info.

- do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?
I think if you keep the boat outside of Dubai it doesn't need to be registered unless you want insurance. Inside of Dubai it must be registered.

- how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?
I have a friend who keeps his boat in umm al quwain marine club in the yard under a roof on its trailer and I believe it costs 300dhs per ft per year. Personally I will be keeping mine for free in an area in Jumerirah 5 I have been told about. There is also a free launching area in Jumeirah. most boat yards will let you launch from a trailer for a fee. I know that at the Jebal Ali marine club this costs 200dhs

Alcohol on boats should be fine as long as you're discreet, waterskiing is fine anywhere I think.

I got my boat from Dubizzle but it was only a cheap one (26k). I guess if you want something nicer you should be looking at a broker.


----------



## Fatenhappy

dashford said:


> I'm interested in buying a little boat - small cabin cruiser or bowrider - for skiing and generally having a bit of fun. I've never owned a boat before and have loads of questions:
> 
> - is there a day course which can teach you navigation, etiquette, safety, etc.?
> 
> - do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?
> 
> - how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?
> 
> - which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat?
> 
> - what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy?
> 
> - any good brokers?
> 
> - are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.
> 
> Anybody got any advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


After a 2 minute sniff around on the Dubai RTA website heres a link to some of what you are after ....

RTA Portal - Marine - Informational Services

Do you have to get boat registration .... Yes ... 

Do you have to be licensed here in the UAE for marine operation ... haven't been able to nail that one as yet !!!~ 

I know you have to be just about everyone else in the world and seeing how Dubai is desperately chasing cash, _(with most all of the RTA services almost doubling in price this year)_ I would be surprised if boat licensing wasn't also seen as a cash cow !!


----------



## Fatenhappy

dashford said:


> I'm interested in buying a little boat - small cabin cruiser or bowrider - for skiing and generally having a bit of fun. I've never owned a boat before and have loads of questions:
> 
> - is there a day course which can teach you navigation, etiquette, safety, etc.?
> 
> - do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?
> 
> - how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?
> 
> - which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat?
> 
> - what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy?
> 
> - any good brokers?
> 
> - are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.
> 
> Anybody got any advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


Just thinking a little more about this .... why do you want to go through a third party for "a small cabin cruiser or bowrider" as all these people are going to do is charge a commission for their services ....

Happy to assist you at no cost to source the same .... why, because I yearn to own another when I return back to Oz and miss the same.... already looking at what the final replacement will be and planing the same ...

Some of our immediate past boats have been ....


----------



## bigbang70

*boater*

If you would like i can give you a run-down on boat care and safety. I've owned many kinds of boats and could show you what you need to know


- do boats need to be licensed in Dubai? yes an insured

- how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)? to much

- which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat? no one knows how to maintain a boat in this country but me and a few expat owners..

- what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy? look on dubizzle

- any good brokers? Im a broker for aircraft, and yatchs

- are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.


Do Not get caught outside a hotel that serves alchohol with it in your possesion
Anybody got any advice please?

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## bigbang70

*Thank god*

Wow i never thought i would ever meet or hear of anyone in this country that did stuff for free 
and no charge. (You know i'm being a smart-ass right???)


----------



## Fatenhappy

bigbang70 said:


> Wow i never thought i would ever meet or hear of anyone in this country that did stuff for free
> and no charge. *(You know i'm being a smart-ass right??*?*)*/quote]
> 
> Yes thats cool ...
> 
> Without wanting to go too far off thread, very few here ever want to lend a hand to help others, with most in the .... _"and whats in it for me brotherhood"_ ... otherwise they don't want to know about it!!! .... :confused2: .... just greed driven I guess except for those that do the same professionally of course .... :focus:


----------



## emmyloolah

dashford said:


> I'm interested in buying a little boat - small cabin cruiser or bowrider - for skiing and generally having a bit of fun. I've never owned a boat before and have loads of questions:
> 
> - is there a day course which can teach you navigation, etiquette, safety, etc.?
> 
> - do boats need to be licensed in Dubai?
> 
> - how much does it cost to keep a boat (dry/wet dock)?
> 
> - which boat yard is best for keeping/maintaining my boat?
> 
> - what's the best way to go about finding a boat to buy?
> 
> - any good brokers?
> 
> - are there any restrictions I need to know about here in Dubai, e.g. alcohol on boats, areas to waterski, etc.
> 
> Anybody got any advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! A friend of mine bought a boat recently through a magazine called Boat Trader. It's for both new and second hand boats - all with photos too. They also have a website that I've just found. This little boat looks right up your inlet!
Uae Boat Classifieds : Buy & Sell Dubai Boats and Yachts : BOAT TRADER UAE (DUBAI)


----------



## petridg

*registration of small boat in Dubai*

Hi,
I brought with me to Dubai an inflatable dingy, 3.3m with 9.9hp outboard engine. Do I need to register this boat in order to use it in the water in Dubai? Do I need a license to operate it?
Thanks in advance,
George


----------

